# cant take the emulsion off screen



## Cheeto (Jan 14, 2009)

After I clean the screen, and dunk it in a tank with water and easy strip. After about an hour of being dunked and that's with me flipping the screens because the screens float out of the solution about 4 inches. Some of the emulsion still wont come off. I have put enough solution. Does someone know of a better way?


----------



## CVL Ink (Oct 4, 2008)

You could try a higher concentration of chemical. Are you using a power washer to rinse it out? Scrub pads? This stuff will help too. Sorry to say but there are many ways emulsion can get terminally "locked up" in a screen. It might need to be remeshed


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I would try to do it the old fashion way with a nylon scrubber and standard emulsion remover. 

How many screen do you reclaim on a daily basis?


----------



## rayy (Oct 28, 2008)

I use multi purpose thinner to remove those stubborn ones. use the cotton wool and rub on both side of your screen at once.


----------



## mikelmorgan (Nov 1, 2008)

What do you mean by all the emulsion? If your screens have a tint of emulsion left in them it may be that you are not burning the screens long enough. It is a common problem. The thing is that the emulsion is still a gel, sort of, on the inside and the outside has hardened. After it has been sitting around a couple of days and printed on the "gel" will stick to the mesh and make it incredibly hard to get completely clean. I use the same remover you do, when the mixture is right it only takes a couple of minutes to soak and the emulsion rinses right off with a pressure washer.


----------



## klemmprinting (Nov 17, 2008)

We use TULCO Stripper (Emulsion remover) and a pressurized water gun. All you have to do is apply the TULCO Stripper to the screen with emulsion, while wet with the TULCO Stripper use the pressurized water gun to easily remove the emulsion. do not let the chemical dry in your screen for it will only reinforce the adhesion of the emulsion. Try that one, it's a good choice.


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

I have had some luck getting stubborn emulsion off with off-the-shelf Citri-strip they sell at hardware stores for paint stripping.


----------

